# Goldens & YOUR bathtime



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Something that I've noticed about goldens is that they love to be close to their human parents when they take a bath or shower. As well, my goldens love to lick when you're in the tub/shower & even when you're drying yourself. Is this something your goldens do or are my goldens unique (weird)?

(This is something that came to my attention as Ollie was a licker, Riley is a licker, Nyg isn't but Razzy is)


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Your not weird..Mine are ready and waiting for you to get out of the shower so they can lick your legs..


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner waits and licks the water drops on the tub when I'm done. They don't lick the water off my legs but they sure try to lick lotion!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Maggie is the only one to come in while I am in the bath. She lays right along side the tub like a little guardian. She doesn't do it all the time, but when she does, she is very serious about her "duty". You can't even bribe her away with a treat. None of the others care to come in.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Bogey loves to be in the bathroom when I shower in the mornings. He likes to get in the bathtub after I'm out and lick up any excess water. I don't let him though because he has a sensitive tummy and I don't know what would happen if he licked up soap or shaving cream. But he will stick his head in the curtain when my husband showers and try to catch the water. That's only when we accidently leave the door open, of course. I'm now vigilant about locking it because I don't enjoy the cold breeze that follows him opening the curtain.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Debles said:


> Gunner waits and licks the water drops on the tub when I'm done. They don't lick the water off my legs but they sure try to lick lotion!


Mine loves lotion too. It's so frustrating - he will obsessively go after my hands or legs after I put some on.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My guys seem to take turns looking out for me when I'm in the shower. Neither one of my boys seems to have any interest in licking when I get out.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Mine loves lotion too. It's so frustrating - he will obsessively go after my hands or legs after I put some on.


That should have been part of the poll as well - I think that all of my goldens over the years licked lotion.

Thank goodness that my kids have moved out as I don't even close the bathroom door anymore. I know that if I do, I'll have (2) boys "knocking" at the door to let them in! When we have company & need to use the facilities, I go into our bedroom to use the ensuite - that way, I can leave the door open!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Both Rosie and Holly like to lay outside the shower. Molly, our first golden, used to balance her tennis ball on the side of a large jacuzzi tub .......like she wanted to jump in!!


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

Kasp licks my legs and love body lotion too LOL


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Griff hasn't had the opportunity to join me in the bathroom - our bathroom is horribly small but when I pour the bath for my son he's right in there trying his darndest to drink all the bath water! :doh::


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Caleb tries to climb into the shower with me, so he isn't allowed in the bathroom while I'm bathing anymore. :doh:


----------



## TwoGoldens (Feb 8, 2008)

My first Golden Bailey, was always in the bathroom with me when I had a bath---she loved to drop her ball in the tub, Chew it till it was nice and slobbery and then drop it in for me. 
Spirit always "helps" me have a shower. She pushes back the curtain and loves to stick her head in the spray. 
Shiloh is not all that interested in being in the bathroom with me---but she is my major lotion licker. She follows me around everytime I put it on.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

yup. Noah just discovered the tub about a month ago. I find him standing in it from time to time, I assume waiting for water. He likes to stick his head in the shower while it's going and catch the water and play in the tub when it's wet.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

My senior Bailey is happier to lay in the hall outside of the bathroom but Charlie must be less than a inch away from me at all times. She loves to stick her head thru the shower curtain and lick my leg. She also loves lotion


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

When she was little, I had to keep an eye on her while taking a bath so I left the door open. Phil was sleeping. She was fine until I tried to relax in the water - she freaked out, tried to grab me and "rescue" me - she assumed I was drowning. She was around 3.5 months old...She began to bark, ran to Phil to wake him up, then she went to the door to alert the neighbors I guess. No matter what I did to calm her down, I couldn't, so I had to get out of water. 

It took me some time to show her baths are ok and I am not drowning. Then she started to steal my slippers and take them away to chew on them. 

Now she stays with me, she would probably love to dive in, she licks me while bathing or taking a shower, as well as when I am drying.


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

Honey has never been a 'follower' - only into the bedroom if I'm going to bed - otherwise she lies in her favorite spots around the house. Doesn't come anywhere near the bathroom or shower room - not interested one bit!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam sticks his head in past the shower curtain and tries to lick my legs... if I'm too far from his face, he'll just lick the inside of the shower curtain instead LOL When I tell him to stop, he and Dillon both lay inside the bathroom waiting for me to finish up.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Zoey is in the washroom with me whenever I shower. If I dont let her in, she lays outside the door and whines.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Peanut will lay right against the side of the tub while me or the kids are in. Every now and again he'll try to get a drink, I tell him no but my girls oblige. When the girls are in the bath him and Buddy will both go in and lean over the tub for the kids to pour water on their heads. lol my weird boys


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Liam and Hogan are not fond of water or getting wet. :help!: They both know the bathroom is a place they can get wet and try to avoid going in there.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow doesn't care and just uses the time I'm in the shower to steal my slippers but Diesel likes to lie in the doorway/


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

Rob's GRs said:


> Liam and Hogan are not fond of water or getting wet. :help!: They both know the bathroom is a place they can get wet and try to avoid going in there.


 NOT fond of water or getting wet?? Are you sure you have Golden Retrievers???


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I had to close the door when Natasha was young because she would climb into the tub with me.... everytime. 
Here are 2 photos of her at the tub.

Bob just wants to come in, see what I was doing, and have a nice big drink of bathwater. 
Then he does his best imitation of a bathmat.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Gus used to stick his head in the shower when he was younger, but now he just lays beside it. He and Ace both like to drink my bath water. Charlie Brown, who is possibly part cat, won't even come in the bathroom when I take a bath--I guess he's afraid I'm going to sneak and grab him and throw him in! If I'm in the shower, he'll lay in the doorway to the bathroom. When I'm in the bath, any time I splash around Gus comes running, thinking I'm getting out and he can get in (he always gets in after me). I usually try to drain the water almost out before I let him in just so I don't have to dry him off, but sometimes he's a little impatient and jumps in while I'm still in!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

When Scarlett was a bit younger she actually managed to jump in the tub. Now she just wants to drink the soapy water "ick" So I shower most of the time now so she can bother me, or drink the water.


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

Lucy used to always try to get in the tub with us. She would start to "dip" her paws in and we have to literaly push her out. Now she's content with just trying to lick the soap off us and/or drink the water:yuck:. I guess she can't help herself she just LOOOOOVES playing in water!!:


----------



## John_NY (Nov 19, 2008)

When I turn the shower on Lambert heads for the hills!


----------



## Ruferoo (Mar 31, 2009)

My Rufus follows me into the bathroom and just lays down against the bathroom door to protect me from intruders.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Funny I saw this thread today, Rufus just climbed into the shower with me this morning. He hasn't quite been tall enough until lately and this morning he got up on the edge and teetered and then plopped right in. He was very pleased with himself. And he also licks lotion off my legs...especially the fruit scented ones...loves them!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> \ When I'm in the bath, any time I splash around Gus comes running, thinking I'm getting out and he can get in (he always gets in after me). I usually try to drain the water almost out before I let him in just so I don't have to dry him off, but sometimes he's a little impatient and jumps in while I'm still in!


This is a familiar routine. Since I was intent on keeping her out of the tub while I was still in it, this was my way of offering Tasha a compromise and she learned to wait patiently until I got out of the tub.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

We have a walk in shower...our dogs love to be in the shower with us!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tango, I just flatout call " Lotion Licker".

My old golden Joplin twice jumped into bubbles baths left unattended and happily splashed around in the froth.

Tally love the shower, and will push the guest bathroom open to keep unsuspecting visitors company when they shower. 

Finn- no dice. The word "bath" makes him do a funny squint and take himself off to a comfy couch until it's over. . .Just in case after the humans are done, the dogs might be next. . .


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

If I don't shut the door all the way, Jester comes in and sticks his head in the shower. He doesn't lick me when I get out but if I put lotion on...Look out...he comes running and drooling! :yuck:

Kody was a lotion licker too. What is it about lotion???


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy isn't allowed in my bathroom while I'm bathing or in the shower. She can be in there any other time. My tub just has a shower curtain, so there's no keeping her out. In fact I have to lock the door now because Bart thinks it's funny to let her in with me. As to Bart, his bathroom is the master, with separate tub and shower stall. His shower actually has a door, so she'll stay in there with him, at least while I'm in there brushing my teeth.


----------



## GoldenGoldenGolden (Apr 26, 2009)

My Golden is downstairs while I bathe, however my previous Golden (who lived to be 15) actually jumped in the tub with my 4 year old son (he is now 17 years old). Also my oldest daughter has a Sheltie who waits outside the bathroom door while she is in the shower.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I have to put my foot down here. They would be in the shower with me and that just don't work!!!!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Brady loves my bathtime. When I'm drawing the bath, he happily leans in and drinks from the spicket as the tub fills (even though the water is warm! :yuck. Then once I'm in the tub he stands over me and licks my face, arm, leg, back...whatever his tongue can reach! After awhile I have to tell him to lie down so he doesn't get too much soap....so he leaves the room for a few minutes, then comes back and starts all over again. Then as I'm drying off he's there to help lick all the water off my legs! Oh yes, he also finds it very interesting to watch the water drain from the tub...he sticks his head over the side and watches intently.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

nope no bathroom buddies for me!!!!!!!!! there are a couple spots left in my house that are sacred, and remain mine!!!!!!!!! the potty is one!


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Mar 15, 2009)

I always bring Buddy in the bathroom with me when I take a shower since he is still a baby and I don't trust him yet. He pretty much just comes in there with me now without me having to ask him and yes, he does like to lick the water off.. especially off of feet.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Doodle said:


> Brady loves my bathtime. When I'm drawing the bath, he happily leans in and drinks from the spicket as the tub fills (even though the water is warm! :yuck. Then once I'm in the tub he stands over me and licks my face, arm, leg, back...whatever his tongue can reach! After awhile I have to tell him to lie down so he doesn't get too much soap....so he leaves the room for a few minutes, then comes back and starts all over again. Then as I'm drying off he's there to help lick all the water off my legs! Oh yes, he also finds it very interesting to watch the water drain from the tub...he sticks his head over the side and watches intently.


OHMIGOD - if I took a bath they would be in the tub with me... :yuck: LOL


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

It's just me and my golden in the house so I leave the bathroom door open when I shower. She just lays and waits for me at the door.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

No, our bathroom & bedrooms are upstairs and Amber doesn't even go up the stairs (too steep & dangerous). We could have tried to train her to do so but we decided against as we spend most of our time downstairs...


----------

